# Prop 1 controller programming



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Video for the Prop 1 controller is available at Hauntcast - Videos and How-2s
The videos cover a lot of tips for programming the prop 1.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I found that on youtube the other day, very useful.


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job Chris, this will be very useful for me. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a question about the prop 1; is this just to run one prop or can they be used to run a scene? i've thought about getting one/some but wasn't sure about it's use.any help here please.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess it would depend on what you mean by scene. I am new to the prop 1. This is my first year playing with it, so I'm not sure of it's limitations. You might want to start a thread with that question.
I'm going to see Steve-O today, so I'll ask him.


----------



## michilson (Apr 30, 2010)

*Prop 1 Control*

I have 3 of these from last year. 

Basically you need to sit down with a pen and paper and in secquence deterime what you want to control. And how they are being controled.

Each Iteam takes a Channel! The Prop 1 has 8 Channels but you also have to account for trigger so basically you have 7 channels

If you use V-music play for sounds you have 5 channels.

So this is your first step to developing your scene! 
They do make a Prop 2 which has more channels and they have add outputs 

so you can set-up your system for whatever you need any other question dont be affraid to ask also check out the support topics on efx-tek website.

Losts of program and question help there


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought the prop-1 at TRansworld and I have found John on the EFX-Tek forums to be very good at helping people out. Had trouble keeping the servo off and he was a great help.


----------



## John F. (May 22, 2009)

There is a free download called vixen that can be used to help programm prop 1's, prop 2's etc. vixenlights.com . It will enable you to build sequences that can be down loaded to the prop 1 controller.


----------

